# 2010 Christmas Siggy Competition



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2009)

Every year we have the annual Christmas Pic competition, don't worry we will have that again. We thought we would start something new as well this year. A Christmas Siggy Competition. Basically you have from today until December 23rd to enter a siggy to be judged.

There will be two categories. 

1. Best Advanced Siggy.
2. Best Beginner Siggy.

There will be two subcategories for each of these categories.

1. Best Siggy
2. Best Siggy Designer/Maker.


Here are the rules.

1. Siggy must be WW2 aviation related.

2. Siggy must have a Christmas motive.

3. If you are not the designer of the Siggy you must credit the designer.

4. Once you have entered a Siggy, you can not enter another one. If you are the designer enter yourself for both categories as well.

5. Entries from different people that are designed by the same designer are okay however (example: Njaco and B-17engineer both enter siggys that were designed by Amsel is allowed as long as they are credited. Amsel can be entered into the Best Designer category for both of them).

Any questions just feel free to ask...

*As I said above the annual Christmas Pic 2010 competition will begin shortly as well, so start searching for pics!*

*Here are the Entries*

*Best Advanced Siggy*
1. Der Adler Ist Gelandet/Designed by: Wurger






2. LesofPrimus/Designed by Njaco





3. B-17engineer/Designed by Njaco





*Best Advanced Siggy Designer*
1. Wurger for:





2. Njaco for:









*__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

This is going to be interesting to watch  

Do you have to have your screen name on the siggy? Sorry if its a dumb question  . Just in the case the poster doesn't want to use it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> This is going to be interesting to watch
> 
> Do you have to have your screen name on the siggy? Sorry if its a dumb question  . Just in the case the poster doesn't want to use it.



It is not a requirement, but why would a person not want their name in the Siggy? What would the purpose be?

By the way here is obviously my entry. I will be entering it for *Best Siggy* and for *Best Siggy Designer for Wurger.* Thanks for the siggy Wurger.

Designed by: *Wurger*


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

I know 

I was just curious


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 23, 2009)

Is this going to be a free for all, or will there be catagories like the modeling section. I know not everyone is excellent at photoshop or infranview, but yet would like to make there own siggy (i would be one of them). 

This is just a curious question, and dont mind it either way. Just figured I would throw this in for a idea.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Is this going to be a free for all, or will there be catagories like the modeling section. I know not everyone is excellent at photoshop or infranview, but yet would like to make there own siggy (i would be one of them).
> 
> This is just a curious question, and dont mind it either way. Just figured I would throw this in for a idea.



That is a good idea and we will do that. Thank you for bring that to my attention.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

My entry

Made by *NJACO* entered as Best Advanced Siggy. A huge thanks to you!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool idea!

It'll be fun to see what everyone comes up with


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2009)

Rough draft, but here is my idea:


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2009)

Perhaps attach a Poll of some sort for the entries to be voted on?

Just saw yours, VB...good one!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

Yea VB that's actually really good.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2009)

Ho ho fu*kin ho....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2009)

I will update these later tonight to add them to the list of entered ones.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Rough draft, but here is my idea:



Let me know when you are ready to enter it and for what categories.



GrauGeist said:


> Perhaps attach a Poll of some sort for the entries to be voted on?



Later when they are all entered that will be done.

I don't want any voting going on before all the entries are made. You should be entering yours by the way!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You should be entering yours by the way!


Thanks, but this is last year's...I'm recycling!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)

I might as well throw mine in from last year....


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I might as well throw mine in from last year....


That was a good one!

I still feel like a dumbass for calling that '109 a Stuka...even though it _did_ look like one to me at first glance!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)

I can see that. I had to bend it to give the illusion of being on the ornament.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I might as well throw mine in from last year....



You sure about that, I really like the new one.

Its up to you though. You also still have more time to make something else if you wanted.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 26, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> That was a good one!
> 
> I still feel like a dumbass for calling that '109 a Stuka...even though it _did_ look like one to me at first glance!





I agree!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You sure about that, I really like the new one.
> 
> Its up to you though. You also still have more time to make something else if you wanted.



Yeah, you're right. I have a few still that I could use. Hold off on that one. Of course, if anybody wants one?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2009)

And here is my siggy used last Christmas and A New Year time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2009)

Do you want to enter either of those?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not sure. Did Njaco enter?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2009)

My Official Entry:


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome work VB


----------



## Pong (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome. I'm still editing my signature, though I'm sure it'll be out soon.

-Arlo


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 27, 2009)

Damn VB's one rocks 8) 

Whats 'happy hanukkah'?


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hanukkah is a Jewish holiday here and other parts of the world that last 7 day (?) and is before Christmas. I hope thats what you were asking so I don't look like an idiot


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2009)

Hanukkah is a Jewish holiday that lasts 8 days. Its from ancient times when at one point they were being attacked and they only had enough oil and food for a few hours and God made it last for 8 days, enough for them to survive. A lighted candle or menorah is lit every night of the holiday untill all the candles are lit.

I'm a Gentile but my pre-wife is jewish and I've learned this over the years.

Chris, hold off on adding any of mine personnally. I'll submit one sometime this week. Still working in the labratory! Bbbbrrahhahhahha!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm afraid to ask what happens in the laboratory.

That's another word most people from Jersey don't say right! We say Labra-tory and almost every person I've met not from Jersey say

La-bore-a-tory.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2009)

I just say "My bathroom".


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2009)

Got one in the works as well, not putting it up until we are at least in December....


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Got one in the works as well, not putting it up until we are at least in December....



Aww come on, man...the Christmas commercials have been on TV for at least a month now, and people have thier Christmas lights up already!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 27, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Aww come on, man...the Christmas commercials have been on TV for at least a month now, and people have thier Christmas lights up already!



We didn't even have Sinterklaas. Sinterklaas is at december 5th. No Christmas before Sinterklaas is the rule here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey, here (in the US) Christmas shopping started about 3 months ago


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2009)

Marcel said:


> We didn't even have Sinterklaas. Sinterklaas is at december 5th. No Christmas before Sinterklaas is the rule here.


To be honest, when I was a kid, you didn't see much in the way of Christmas decorations until about the first of December...but it seems like the Christmas season is starting to bump up against Halloween


----------



## Marcel (Nov 27, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hey, here (in the US) Christmas shopping started about 3 months ago



Traditionally we do present on Sinterklaas and not on Christmas. So shopping started a long time ago  But the Dutch really like to make profit, so they decided to nowadays to do Christmas presents as well, sort of double season


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep, seems to be getting earlier and earlier which annoys me and destroys part of the novelty of it all being only for 1 month a year.

Always have a good laugh at one of the local shops in St Andrews (more of bafflement than anything - along with most of my friends and the student body in general). It is called the Christmas Shop and is somehow still open and running despite the fact Christmas is only for around 1 month in the year, I have no idea (and neither does anyone else in the student body) why it is still open. Then again there are number of strange business ideas which are shops that are in the centre of St Andrews and still manage to attract enough people (bumbling old ladies no doubt) to survive from one year to the next.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2009)

We have a couple of those as well and I agree, how the heck do they stay in business all year?????


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2009)

When I was growing up in Southern California, there was a place up in the San Gabriel mountains, called "Santa's Village"...

It was open year-round, had real Reindeer, elves and all sorts of shops, rides and stuff. Plus that ol' Fat Bastard himself was there, making the occasional appearance, wowing the kids and doing the "ho ho ho" bit.

It closed down in the 80's after being there for quite a while. While I guess it was a good idea at the time, people just weren't up to making the long drive up to the mountains just to visit St. Nick all the time.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is my entry for best advanced siggy designed by none other than Njaco, thank you for the siggy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2009)

Good one!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks good. 


Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2009)

Very good one, will add it up to the contention list.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2009)

Might as well add this years siggy. Its simple but effective.


----------



## Pong (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is my entry for Best Advanced Signature






And my entry for Best Siggy Designer

*Pong*






-Arlo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2009)

I like that Arlo.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2009)

It is a bit big for a signature...

Check out the Siggy rules thread.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2009)

Hope Rochie enters the one I made for him.


----------



## Pong (Dec 10, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It is a bit big for a signature...
> 
> Check out the Siggy rules thread.



All right Adler. I will resize the siggy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2009)

Just for the heck of it, go ahead and add my sig to the competition, please!

I'm liking everyone's so far...alot of great work!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 10, 2009)

Just for the heck of it, heeeeeeers Billys'. Melly Clickeemahkah!


----------



## Pong (Dec 12, 2009)

Alright, I've scaled down my sig. Is this small enough?






-Arlo


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 14, 2009)

After an evening of trial and error, here is my Christmas siggy.

My sincere thanks to Wojetk for teaching me some of the tricks of Photoshop and for his diligence and patience.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2009)

THX Vic. Looking very nice.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks mate, just sneaking in a bit of time before heading out, waiting on spouse. How are you? If your around tomorrow evening, maybe we can connect then, I'd like to know how you curled the corner of your siggy.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Pal,

I should be on but I have to be at work the day after tomorrow.So don't know how long I can be on line, Anyway we should meet here.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice one Vic.

I _might_ have mine done by the end of the week, we'll see...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2009)

Nicely done Vic.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm going to add my siggy to the entry list too. Best Advanced Design by Wurger aka WOjtek.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2009)

yes W does have a knack and a good one at that.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 15, 2009)

Believe the text of the original is somewhat blurred, how is this? Comments welcome.


----------



## imalko (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's my entry for both best advanced siggy and best siggy designer/maker...

Imalko/Designed by: imalko


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is my entry for the Best Beginner Siggy in Best Siggy and Best Siggy Designer/Maker

Deigned and made by Vic Balshaw


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2009)

NICE!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's my entry for both best advanced siggy and best siggy designer/maker...

v2/Designed by: v2


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice one V2!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2009)

Nicely done v2.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 19, 2009)

What with the laughing VB


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2009)

I will update everything tonight. I have a bit of a cold at the moment and am going to relax a bit first.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

Nicely done, now I have some time I should get around to doing mine but haven't yet...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 6, 2010)

Was there a vote on best siggy ?
And who won ?


Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry, I got all tangled up in things these last few weeks and this sort of took a side step to everything else. This will be voted on shortly. Again I apologize...


----------



## Pong (Jan 8, 2010)

Great, I've been wondering who won the best siggy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2010)

Just realized I took mine down without ever posting it in the thread 

Here it is


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 11, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry, I got all tangled up in things these last few weeks and this sort of took a side step to everything else. This will be voted on shortly. Again I apologize...



I got sidetracked and even forgot about asking...
Thanks. 


Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2010)

Some one string me up and hang me!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## v2 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't want to stir it up...but the 2010 Holiday Season is almost upon us...

We gonna try this again?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Don't want to stir it up...but the 2010 Holiday Season is almost upon us...
> 
> We gonna try this again?



We will see...

If so, I am going to have to do it differently, because my holiday season this year is more full than last year.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2010)

If we can, cool...if not, no problem!

But it was great to see everyone show off thier Holiday sigs last year!

We probably have some of the best sigs of any forum on the net (Holiday or not)


----------

